# Has anyone ever had a "Saline Sonohysterography" done? *Final update of test pg.3*



## wannabeprego

Has anyone ever had a "Saline Sonohysterography" done? And if you have was it painful or uncomfortable at all? Did your DR recommend that you take pain medicine before the procedure and did anyone have to take antibiotics when they had it done. Thanks in advance for your responses girls.....:flower: 

I am thinking of scheduling mine for my December cycle if or when the :witch: shows. I had an HSG done and there was a bump on my uterus that showed up on the X-Ray and the DR wanted to do the Saline Sonohysterography to get a better look and see what it is. It may require removal surgically depending on what it is....


----------



## vesper21

Hi there, I had an SIS a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't at all painful and only took a minute or two...

My RE inserted an speculum to open the cervix, then inserted a load of saline solution to open up the uterine cavity.

Mine showed what the RE thought were polyps, so I had a hysteroscopy last monday. It turned out to be scar tissue instead of polyps, but it was cleaned away nonetheless.

Hope that helps!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your story, the fact that yours was pain free makes me feel better. I have been kind of nervous about scheduling the procedure because when I had the HSG I had a pretty ruff experience and it was pretty bad for me.... It sounded similar except instead of the iodine it uses the saline solution...


----------



## Beans28

I had both a HSG and a sOno done last year. The Hsg gave me a lot of cramping, but the soon was painless. Although I was told to take 800mg of ibuprofen before hand


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i am going to have to schedule this the start of next cycle as well. i'm more nervous about what they will find and tell me because i have a large fibroid that might require surgery.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Beans, Thanks for sharing your experience with me, :flower: I am glad that it was pain free and easy for you as well!!! That is making me feel much better about moving forward with the procedure for December. 

@Teddybearpug, Good luck with your saline sono!!! :hugs: I hope that everything is going to be alright with you hun and that they dont find anything bad....:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Bump*

Anybody else care to share their experience with this proecedure? :flower:


----------



## SLH

I had one of these done on November 14. I think it's the same one. Where they put saline in your uterus? 

Anyways, I was terrified because I get so scared about procedures, especially ones that involve going up the vagina lol. The worst part of the test was the anticipation. It was nothing like I expected it to be. I thought it would be awful, but it was a piece of cake. A walk in the park, easy breezy! I felt a weird pressure cramp in my uterus that lasted for 2 seconds. After the test was over I had mild period cramps for about 15 minutes. They were nothing compared to period cramps I get every month. 

You don't have to worry about getting an anti biotic because they clean you out with something before they do the test.

I had this test done at the same time as a pap smear and an ultrasound and it all took less than 5 minutes! I honestly thought that the pap smear was worse than the saline!


----------



## nursey2011

I had this done a few weeks ago and It was not as bad as I anticipated. I was just more nervous about what they were going to find. I only had major cramping, none like I have had before, for 5 seconds and that was it. I was also on antibiotics for 3 days, because it was a sterile procedure. So of course a polyp was found and now I am going to have it removed on 12/8. I am nervous about this because I will be in an operating room.


----------



## courtneycvt12

I had one done about a month ago. I didn't take any pain meds before but I wish I had. The procedure itself was more weird and uncomfortable than painful. Afterwards I had horrible cramps (should have taken an aspirin beforehand!) but it stopped then next day and I was just a little sore. Honestly, I am the biggest baby in the world, I still cry when someone sticks me with a needle! Yes, I am 33 years old! LOL If I can get through it you can do it!!!

Best of luck!!
Courtney


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your stories girls!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/1814343h1nq1z240o.gif


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i had my saline ultrasound a couple of days ago and unfortunately i have to say that it was horrible :cry: I didn't get a chance to take any tyelnol and boy did i regret it!! At first when they asked me to undress i had to get on the table and it had a puppy like pad thing to go at the foot of the table where my bottom went. Plus they had several towels covering the footstool that comes out of the bottom of the table. The initial insertion of the catheter wasn't too bad. It was a moderate cramp that eased off. Then they started putting the saline in and it started cramping again. Then they put the ultrasound in and were moving it around and couldn't really see much. I felt tons of saline running down my backside that was coming out. So the dr had to readjust the catheter and it was very uncomfortable. They got the images they needed but i don't think it went as smoothly as it should have. Afterwards i had horrible cramping the rest of the day. When i sat up on the table after the ultrasound, i felt all the stuff gushing out of me (there comes in that puppy pad!! lol) It was a mixture of blood, saline, and ultrasound lube. It was very gross! I spotted like a light period the rest of the day and have been lightly spotting 2 days after. I hope i never have to do it again!


----------



## SLH

It's strange how some people have horrible experiences and others have good experiences. My procedure was super easy. I thought it would be hell after the horror stories I read, but it was really nothing for me.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

yeah, i think it is suppose to be easy but some times things happen. I'm not trying to scare anyone with my story though! My hsg was super easy and everyone told me how painful it would be and it wasn't so bad. :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Is this the Hycosy?
Not actually had one done but currently waiting for my next cycle to book one, to be honest I' dreading it but it has to be done. I've been given 2 lots of antibiotics and a pain killer to take but thinking of taking normal pain killers as this one is to be placed somewhere I'd rather not :blush:.


----------



## SLH

TeddyBearPug said:


> yeah, i think it is suppose to be easy but some times things happen. I'm not trying to scare anyone with my story though! My hsg was super easy and everyone told me how painful it would be and it wasn't so bad. :shrug:

It's funny how that happens. I guess it didn't hurt me as much because I wa doped up on drugs. 
It's good to know that the hsg wasn't painful for you. My doctor said that it's the painful test so he didn't order me one. We're going to wait until I get a laparoscopy to do one. I just hope I get lucky and don't have to go through that stuff. 



> Is this the Hycosy?
> Not actually had one done but currently waiting for my next cycle to book one, to be honest I' dreading it but it has to be done. I've been given 2 lots of antibiotics and a pain killer to take but thinking of taking normal pain killers as this one is to be placed somewhere I'd rather not .

I don't know if it's the same thing or not. We are talking about the test where they put saline in your uterus to check for polyps. Please don't be scared. I think maybe as long as you take medicine for pain you will be fine.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

SLH said:


> Is this the Hycosy?
> Not actually had one done but currently waiting for my next cycle to book one, to be honest I' dreading it but it has to be done. I've been given 2 lots of antibiotics and a pain killer to take but thinking of taking normal pain killers as this one is to be placed somewhere I'd rather not .
> 
> I don't know if it's the same thing or not. We are talking about the test where they put saline in your uterus to check for polyps. Please don't be scared. I think maybe as long as you take medicine for pain you will be fine.Click to expand...

Ah I think it's slightly different, with the hycosy they put saline in to check a couple of things including if the tubes are blocked.


----------



## SLH

This test didn't involve getting my tubes checked. Maybe it is something different.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Tinkerbell3 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Hycosy?
> Not actually had one done but currently waiting for my next cycle to book one, to be honest I' dreading it but it has to be done. I've been given 2 lots of antibiotics and a pain killer to take but thinking of taking normal pain killers as this one is to be placed somewhere I'd rather not .
> 
> I don't know if it's the same thing or not. We are talking about the test where they put saline in your uterus to check for polyps. Please don't be scared. I think maybe as long as you take medicine for pain you will be fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I think it's slightly different, with the hycosy they put saline in to check a couple of things including if the tubes are blocked.Click to expand...

they saw that my tubes were open on the saline ultrasound. I don't think that was the purpose for the test but it was an added benefit. Now that i think about it, why did i have to get the hsg procedure that puts the dye in and checks tubes and shape of uterus along with fibroids and polyps when the saline ultrasound does the same thing? hmmm, thats odd.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

TeddyBearPug said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Hycosy?
> Not actually had one done but currently waiting for my next cycle to book one, to be honest I' dreading it but it has to be done. I've been given 2 lots of antibiotics and a pain killer to take but thinking of taking normal pain killers as this one is to be placed somewhere I'd rather not .
> 
> I don't know if it's the same thing or not. We are talking about the test where they put saline in your uterus to check for polyps. Please don't be scared. I think maybe as long as you take medicine for pain you will be fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I think it's slightly different, with the hycosy they put saline in to check a couple of things including if the tubes are blocked.Click to expand...
> 
> they saw that my tubes were open on the saline ultrasound. I don't think that was the purpose for the test but it was an added benefit. Now that i think about it, why did i have to get the hsg procedure that puts the dye in and checks tubes and shape of uterus along with fibroids and polyps when the saline ultrasound does the same thing? hmmm, thats odd.Click to expand...

It is slightly different then, the Hycosy is just the same as the HSG but uses saline and ultrasound images instead of dye and xray.
Umm you'd think they could just do one test that checks everything instead of calling people in for all these different scans one after the other :wacko:


----------



## SLH

so, my saline sonohystergram is different than a hycosy? I wonder if they were able to see my tubes when they did my saline sonohystergram. I wish there was just one test that checked for everything. I hate exposing myself. I just want to be pregnant already so I don't have to go through anymore.


----------



## wannabeprego

So I know this is an old thread that I started a few months ago but I just wanted to do an update!!!:thumbup:

I finally got the courage up and scheduled the Saline Sonohysterography for Thursday 01/05/2012 afternoon . I am nervous about it but I realize it is a necessary evil to get me one step closer to scheduling my first IUI. DH is taking the day off to go with me to the appointment. When I did my HSG it was pretty ruff on me so I want DH to be with me in case I need him to drive me, with the HSG I had really painful cramping during the procedure and I threw up after it was done, But i am hoping that this procedure will be alot easier than the HSG was!!! As I previously mentioned the DR wants to get a closer look at a bump that is on one side of my uterus to see what it is that showed up in my X-Ray on my HSG that I had previously. I am hoping that I wont need to have it surgically removed and that I will be able to move forward with the IUI after I do this last test. I am going to have to wait on hubby's tax return to come in so we can afford to pay for our first round of IUI, so hopefully that will be happening soon.

I will do an update after I have the procedure done tomorrow and let you girls know how the saline sono went and what the outcome is!! Wish me luck!!:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay, so just got home from the fertility DR's and had the saline sonohysterography. It wasnt to bad, DH was able to be in the room with me. They also had a student nurse observing the process along with the DR and nurse that was assisting, so it was like 3 people looking at my junk and DH in the room as well. I asked DH after if he felt awkward and of course he did, LOL, but I was thankful he was there to support me and take away some ofmy fears. The worst part was when the DR was trying to find the right size speculum and had to change it to a smaller one and than had to switch the size catherter to a smaller one that was used to fill up my uterus with the saline solution. It was like a dull unpleasant cramping well they were doing this part and than i felt like I needed to pee. The cramps were like long unpleasant AF type cramps that just went on for a while and I did say ouch a few times, but it was alot less painful than the HSG was. Once she had the saline solution in and was done filling the uterus with saline the pain almost all went away. They used the dildo cam wand thing to do an ultrasound once my uterus was filled with saline. 

So the DR saw the bump on the side of my uterus that showed up on the HSG X-ray and confirmed that it was a fibroid and she didnt seem to think it was going to be a problem, But she discovered a new problem, a polyp which is causing blockage and is definatly of concern on the inside of my uterus as well. She showed me on the computer screen and on a printed up picture of the sonogram as well. I am having some light spotting with pink and light brown blood after the procedure with some like chunky pieces of tissue type discharge as well, and I have on a pad on now. I have a little bit of cramping after the procedure but it isnt anything that I am not used to and is minimal. 

So after the procedure was done DH and me met with the DR in an office to discuss our options. The DR wants me to have a hysteroscopy to have the polyp surgically removed and offered me the option to do a laparoscopy at the same time to try to reopen the one tube of mine that might possibly be blocked, which we discovered previously during my HSG. I will have to be sedated and under anethesia for both procedures. 

The hysteroscopy is less invasive and has a quicker recovery time though, they can just go in through the cervix and into the uterus to cut away the polyp. If I do the laparascopy than I have to have incisions cut into my belly and it will be a longer recovery time, but it could unblock my other tube. I am undecided if I want to do the laparascopy at this time because I know it will be a more painful recovery, and I also know that i can still do the IUI with only one open tube, so it is not a necessary thing, But at the same time I know if I have 2 open tubes it will increase my chances of getting pregnant. So, I have a couple of things to think about, like how much will our out of pocket cost be after my insurance pays so I have to figure out how and when we would be able to afford one of the procedures or both of them. 

I also am not thrilled with going through with the laparascopy since I dont know for sure if my one tube is blocked or not, or if it just spasmed during the HSG and that was why the dye didnt go through. I am not sure if there is a less invasive way to verify if the one tube is blocked for sure or not before I go and cut into my belly for this procedure or not?? 

So long story short, I am upset with the results because the thought of surgery is pretty scary. I am also shocked to know that all of this time me and DH have been TTC month after month to find out that our efforts were pointless because this polyp is causing a blockage in my uterus, so all of my tears and heart ache month after month were in vain. :cry: Than trying to be able to afford the surgery will push back our ability to have the IUI because the $$ we would of used to pay for that will most likely get eaten up by the costs of my surgery so now I am going to have to wait even longer.... sigh.. this is not the news I was hoping for girls....:cry:

Well at least I know what we need to do next, but I am trying to rap my head around the news that i just got still and psych myself up for surgery...ugghhhhhh....Blah....:wacko: I am not even gooing to worry about TTC now until I can do the surgery because it is pretty much pointless until than. So I guess I will be on a break from TTC for a while.... sigh....:nope:


----------



## courtneycvt12

glad you got through the procedure ok! i was scared too when my doc wanted me to have a lap & dye done, but looking back it wasn't so bad and recovery time was a about a week. After insurance, I paid $1500.00 for the surgery. I live in TX, don't know if you're in the states or not. The surgery really isn't that bad, one of my friends has had 3 done! If you search lap & dye on this site, me and some other girls have shared our surgery stories, read them and i'm sure they'll ease your mind!


----------



## missy123

I had that done today too..they found my uterus is so retroverted its falling back on itself i need yo go back in February to have it done while sedated x


----------



## TeddyBearPug

wannabepreggo-sorry to hear about your results, but at least now you know why your having trouble conceiving, not that that makes it any easier i know. I have a large fibroid that was confirmed distorting the shape of my uterus with that procedure so it make me question where and if yours was as well? I thought the only way to see a fibroid on that procedure was if it was bulging in to the cavity, but idk. You should really question them on that as well. I was told for 2 years that my fibroid wasn't a problem and now we have confirmed it is. I have to have a laproscopic myomectomy now. I know surgery is scary but it would be easier to kill 2 birds with 1 stone by getting the laproscopy and opening up your blocked tube. Could they not tell if both your tubes were open with this procedure? My saline showed my tubes open. Definitely question everything though!


----------



## wannabeprego

TeddyBearPug said:


> wannabepreggo-sorry to hear about your results, but at least now you know why your having trouble conceiving, not that that makes it any easier i know. I have a large fibroid that was confirmed distorting the shape of my uterus with that procedure so it make me question where and if yours was as well? I thought the only way to see a fibroid on that procedure was if it was bulging in to the cavity, but idk. You should really question them on that as well. I was told for 2 years that my fibroid wasn't a problem and now we have confirmed it is. I have to have a laproscopic myomectomy now. I know surgery is scary but it would be easier to kill 2 birds with 1 stone by getting the laproscopy and opening up your blocked tube. Could they not tell if both your tubes were open with this procedure? My saline showed my tubes open. Definitely question everything though!

Thank you for the kind words and support girls!!! :hugs::flower:

@Teddybearpug, I was wondering why the DR didnt suggest I remove the fibroid along with the polyp as part of my hysteroscopy, and I think i am going to have to ask her some questions and give her a call soon. I am worried that the fibroid could also be contributing to my infertility as well. I also wanted to know if there was a less invasive procedure to verify if the one tube was for sure blocked before I go and get my belly cut open in the lap?? The Dr thought that maybe the tube could of spasmed during the HSG and that it might be closed or it could actually be open. :shrug: I hate to go through surgery based on a "maybe".. :wacko:

Good luck with your myomectomy, I hope it goes well, and that you have a quick and pain free recovery!!!:hugs::hugs: Hopefully we will both be getting our BFP's soon after all of this crap we have to go through..... :flower:.....


----------



## wannabeprego

courtneycvt12 said:


> glad you got through the procedure ok! i was scared too when my doc wanted me to have a lap & dye done, but looking back it wasn't so bad and recovery time was a about a week. After insurance, I paid $1500.00 for the surgery. I live in TX, don't know if you're in the states or not. The surgery really isn't that bad, one of my friends has had 3 done! If you search lap & dye on this site, me and some other girls have shared our surgery stories, read them and i'm sure they'll ease your mind!

Thanks for the suggestion and for sharing your story with me, :thumbup:I will look this up on B&B and read about other girls stories... 

I am glad your experience wasnt to bad. I do have health insurance to pay for the surgery but I have a 350 deductible and my plan pays 85% so I will have a 15% that I have to pay so I am going to have the DR's office do a work up to calculate the out of pocket costs for me before I have this stuff done.


----------



## cooch

I had a lap and dye done at the start of November. For the results you will get it will be worth it. How is the doc proposing to unblock it by laparoscopy?? Is he going to insert something into the tube?? I would check this with him, as what's the point in trying the dye again without any other instrument.

At my lap we discovered I had a blocked tube (they didn't try and unblock) the other one is fine, also I had a little endo. Anyway, whether its blocked or it spasmed I'm giving myself a few months ttc before I go for another op. I'm potentially going for an HSG with tubal cannulation/catheterization (not as big an op as lap). This will unblock it if it is blocked. TBH if I could have had everything done at once I would have. If you don't try and unblock it you could potentially have another op after. A lap can also show if you have endo or not, a lot of women have it and don't know, scans don't show it. For docs the lap is a straight forward op, they don't see it as a big deal like we do. I think the lap would be thorough, but its something you need to be happy about x


----------



## wannabeprego

cooch said:


> I had a lap and dye done at the start of November. For the results you will get it will be worth it. How is the doc proposing to unblock it by laparoscopy?? Is he going to insert something into the tube?? I would check this with him, as what's the point in trying the dye again without any other instrument.
> 
> At my lap we discovered I had a blocked tube (they didn't try and unblock) the other one is fine, also I had a little endo. Anyway, whether its blocked or it spasmed I'm giving myself a few months ttc before I go for another op. I'm potentially going for an HSG with tubal cannulation/catheterization (not as big an op as lap). This will unblock it if it is blocked. TBH if I could have had everything done at once I would have. If you don't try and unblock it you could potentially have another op after. A lap can also show if you have endo or not, a lot of women have it and don't know, scans don't show it. For docs the lap is a straight forward op, they don't see it as a big deal like we do. I think the lap would be thorough, but its something you need to be happy about x

Thank you for sharing your story with me.. Good luck to you hun!!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!! :dust: :dust: I am going to ask my DR some more questions before I make a final decision as well. :thumbup:


----------

